# VK - Vaporesso Zero, PRODNA Charger & More



## Gizmo (6/9/18)

New Arrivals:

Vaporesso Renova Zero POD Kit
Vaporesso Renova Zero Replacement Pods 2 Pack
Pioneer4you IPV D3S 80W Mod White ( INSANE PRICE )
Hekvapor PRODNA P2 Charger

Restocks:

GT4 Replacement Coils
Geek Vape Creed RTA
Coil Master DIY Kit Mini V2

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

